# Gruppo MilanWorld Fantascudetto 2015/2016



## mr.wolf (10 Agosto 2015)

Tutti gli utenti di Milanworld che partecipano al Fantascudetto 2015-2016 di Sky possono iscriversi al gruppo privato,chiunque fosse interessato può scriverlo qui sotto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2015)

Io ci sono


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

Io ci sono


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Agosto 2015)

Io ci sono.


----------



## PoloNegativo (20 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono.


----------

